# State School Land - POSTED



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

It seems like the hunters get all the black-eyes when it comes to access issues. Landowners can be jerks too.

Went for ducks today. Found a nice bunch on a half section of school land. Even though its public access land, I did the usual drive-around. No signs on the corners, no signs at the gates. Absolutely not posted, so I went in and set up. Now, it was a quiet day and you could hear everything for 3 miles. Even so, I thought there was a little too much traffic going on. When I left, there was a big, fat red NO HUNTING sign right by my truck. Not a special state school land sign, as required by law and by lease. No one came in to talk to me, but the jerk tenant posted it illegally. I doubled checked my county map, my atlas and my plots map. Clear as a bell - this was state school land. And now its illegally posted. BITE ME.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Hopefully you will call the State Land Dept in Bismarck and report it...otherwise you have just identified a problem, but have done nothing to help solve it. Mike Brand would be your contact, a pretty decent guy and is also a hunter. One thing that is helpful with State School land is to access their web site which identifies the tracts that are posted with "notify leasee" signs or "no hunting". Very few tracts are completely off limits, but some you do have to notify leasee, which is not a big deal.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

More posted signs then ever up here. I am having to resort to my 10th choice of duck ponds because the good ones are all posted up. Sure is frustrating. Kinda like back home in MN...


----------



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

blake try getiing out of the truck and knocking on the door for permission it just may work for you. :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Cancarver, you have messed with the wrong guy. Blake hunts almost every day during the fall and you telling him what to do? We know to knock on doors. He doesnt need any advice form a NR. :eyeroll: 
H


----------



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

GB3 with a whining/complaining post like that, sound as if he needed some help. So if he is down to his 10th choice did he knock on the first nine doors? Or just because it was posted did he move on?

Why can't he take advice from a NR, I hope you not implying that because I am a NR he's a better person, more ethical, or better hunter than myself.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Don't worry cancarver,
GB3 has always kind of been a slbck know it all.

He protects whatever his little group of cronies no matter what they say. Notice he won't put where he is from because it is one of the big 4 cities where all the whining crybabies come from. They are more foriegn to the outdoor problems in this state than any NR because they aren't out here except for during hunting season. Now, I am not saying this is true about all bck's (big sity kids) However, the slbck's (spoiled little big city kids) are the worst type of hunter there is.

Keep writing in cancarver and voice your opinion, some of these 'know it alls' need a good serving of crow once in a while and sometimes my fingers get tired.

cootkiller


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

yea funny how i should take advice from someone who lives on an ocean about how to hunt the prairie. I knocked, once, twice and the third time I tried to call.

You sir, havent a clue about knocking on doors compared to me. I am probably the few on here who carries $100 in Gift Certificates to surrounding restaurants to show my appreciation. Whens the last time you did this?

CK- Easy who you offend on here, its easier to piss somebody off than it is to play like an adult. Funny how you should call me a spoiled big city kid, or whatever clever saying you came up with- You call Grand Forks a big city you need to do some traveling 8) :lol:
Oh yea, do you want to compare days in the field to see who is more in touch with the problems of North Dakota-and Im not referring to hunting days? Probaly not, I am sure you have papers to correct


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How does state land being posted have anything to do with a Res. or a Nonres.???

Come on guys...you've got plenty of other threads to choose from to do that.

Stick to the topic.


----------



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

blake, just becauase I live near an ocean does not mean I don't know how to hunt on the prairie. Hunting here is the same as there with posting and getting permission, although there are many more anti's out here. You also know nothing about me to make an acusation that you can do it better than myself. I have lived and hunted in the midwest(WI to ND) for nearly 20 years, 7 years in ND. While you may be out in the field many more days than myself in ND doesn't make you a better hunter. I guarnetee you we hunt differently, but I won't think I am a better hunter than you because you may use plastic decoys, shoot a 3.5" gun, use spinners or when and if you do hunt from a boat its a john boat.

Gift certificates are one way of showing appreciation but not the only way.

My point was that these whining posts are getting old, did you knock on all 9 doors? or did you try a couple then just assume all 9 would say no? Then had to post a whining message that so many places are posted. There is nothing wrong with a landowner posting their land, unless its down by a guide.

cootkiller, I know excatly what your saying, my brother had a nice conversation with a landowner yesterday about the same thing. landowner was saying its a shame whats going on and the most of the complaing is done by people from the bigger towns(fargo, grand forks, bismark). He has couple NR groups that come every year that treat him and his property respectfully and has never had problems.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris is right...WHAT DO THE LAST 7 POSTS HAVE TO DO WITH STATE SCHOOL LAND??????????


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Not much Ken except those Fargo guys are jerks!!!!


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Short attention spans, I guess. My point was that landowners and hunters need to all play by the rules.

By the way, I did call Mike Brand, as suggested. A super, nice guy who is trying to improve access and quality on the school lands. He told me they have 125 habitat improvement plans in operation now and are working on more. If you notice, they are gradually getting better.

He contacted the landowner and followed up with me right away. Check out their website: http://www.land.state.nd.us/


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Sorry chris for prolonging the verbal-when attacked i get defensive. I merely brought up the posted part because I saw POSTED in the topic and had a bad taste in my mouth. Thanks for the link TB

I think we need to not only play by the rules, but re-establish the hunter-farmer relationship. That will improve access for everyone


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good stuff Tb.....


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is another example of illegally posted state school land. I was on vacation this week and out pheasant hunting in Emmons Co. We got done early on Wednesday and spent the afternoon driving around and checking out potential hunting sites for the future. There is a quarter section of state school land just west of Hague, ND. I was looking at the PLOTS map and noticed that it was state school land about the same time I noticed the posted signs. I got out and looked at the sign and it was not a official land department sign, so I took down some notes and the name on the sign.

When I got home, I looked up on the internet, and there were no closed to hunting state school land in Emmons Co. So I called Mike Brand at the land department and gave him the guys name. Turns out that this guy has a past history and used to lease this parcel of state school land. Mr. Brand told me that they kicked the guy off of the lease, because they repeatedly overgrazed the parcel after many warnings. The guy doesn't even lease the parcel and he posted it. Mr. Brand said that parcel of land doesn't even have a leasee yet. He was very happy that I told him about this, as they have had problems with this guy in the past. He said they would get the signs off as fast as they could. The parcel wasn't even anything I wanted to hunt, as it would have been marginal for pheasants, although there was water with ducks on it. It just really ticked me off.

If you see other things in the field that don't look right such as posted state school land, PLOTS signs that have been removed, let someone know as there are abuses that go on.

Thanks.


----------



## hansonni (Aug 19, 2002)

You know, I really am getting so tired of all the aggresiveness and anger that people are constantly posting on here. If you don't agree with what someone says, fine, you don't have to. Just show a little respect and state your views and leave it at that. Someone stated that it seemed like there was more land posting this year and then somehow that turned into an off the wall attach-fest about NR vs Res and people being lazy and blah blah blah. It really gets old after a while. I think we are all hunters on this website with just one goal in mind, to go out and hunt some birds. Someone has got to step up and be the bigger person. Ignore the foolish comments directed toward you and avoid responding with foolish comments. I wanted to recommend this website to about 1/2 a dozen NR friends wanting info on Nodak waterfowl hunting, but I wasn't about to expose them to this type of hostility that seem to occur more and more. I don't even know if I want to visit anymore myself, it seems like it is more annoying than helpful or interesting. Sorry, that's just my opion, now someone can respond and tell me I'm whining or something.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Muzzy,

Unreal isn't it? this weekend I drove by the parcel that was improperly posted when I started this thread and it still is posted. I'll give it another week and then I'll have to call Mr. Brand again.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

tb, where is the parcel you are referring to, or are we talking about the same piece of land. Scott Miller is the person who put his name on the quarter section of state school land just west of Hague, ND. I can't believe that if you are going to do something illegal you would be arrogant enough to put your name on the signs.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

The parcel I have my eye on is about 75 miles northeast of Bismarck.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Muzzy, so what is the rap for illegal posting? Fine, handslap or what? This used to be very common in SW ND after CRP came in and so many people moved off the land.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I am not sure, it would be up to the state land department to press charges. I asked them what would be the recourse, and they said that they would just try and get the signs down and have compliance. He said in other cases they threaten to pull the lease, but this guy already has lost the grazing lease although they did allow him to hay a bit of it this year.


----------

